# I need a new kitchen scale



## 99Limited (Jan 25, 2016)

I currently have a Salter scale that I've been using for 15 or more years. Starting last week the weight will fluctuate all over the place. 

I changed the batteries and that helped for a few days. Now it's back doing the same thing again. I use this everyday to weigh coffee

and packages for postage. The scale needs to be accurate to 1 gram. I tried to find something on Amazon, but all the ones I looked at 

had enough negative reviews to keep me looking. I figured KKF would be the most reliable source for a good kitchen scale.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in the same boat now too! I also want one that's responsive so can get quick readings while pouring/adding stuff while on the scale. Current one is good to about 6kg with 1g increments and responsive, but getting old and isn't too nice to look at. Most reviews for replacements I find aren't very encouraging, or they're ultra heavy-duty and only accurate to 2g. I'm almost thinking of a lab supply store but will follow this thread as well.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 25, 2016)

I use an ozeri with good results 1g to 6kg, cheap accurate only complaint is if you leave it idle for 60 seconds it shuts off, super lame. Its only 20 usd 25 cad. I use it at work for icecream and at home for all my culinary needs. Home use its perfect at work its 4/5 if i get distracted mid pour and run away it can be a mild headache. Its a smaller company to which i like. Basic clean black design. No fancy features. On off tare and units.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 25, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012LJWTG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've used this for years to great success. Accurate to the .01 gram.


----------



## Cashn (Jan 25, 2016)

It's not cheap but I recently picked up one of these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T4NVEE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I justified the cost on past experience with Ohaus scales and being able to take a beating and keep on ticking without a hiccup accuracy wise.


----------



## daveb (Jan 25, 2016)

I've beat the crap out of the Oxo scale listed on Amazon for about 5 yrs now. I really like being able to pull a piece of film over the whole thing when weighing flour, liquids, etc. Without film cleanup is easy. With it it's a no trainer. My only beef is that it will only present in kg or lb/oz, not just oz. So if you need 60 oz of something you need to do the math and weigh out 3lb 12oz.


----------



## panda (Jan 25, 2016)

Just use ozeri


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 26, 2016)

daveb said:


> I've beat the crap out of the Oxo scale listed on Amazon for about 5 yrs now. I really like being able to pull a piece of film over the whole thing when weighing flour, liquids, etc. Without film cleanup is easy. With it it's a no trainer. My only beef is that it will only present in kg or lb/oz, not just oz. So if you need 60 oz of something you need to do the math and weigh out 3lb 12oz.



I think Dave is talking about this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WJMTNA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've had one for about 5 years too, maybe longer, with no problems, The ability to full out the display is very handy.


----------



## gic (Jan 26, 2016)

By the way, a great trick someone once told me to make sure your cheap electronic scale is accurate is to weigh a bunch of nickels, the US nickel spec is that is it 5gm!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 26, 2016)

Check that one out it looks cool.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UR2TD9K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I can say Ohaus will be good as they make scales for analytical chemistry use, they are not cheap but should perform well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 26, 2016)

This will be my next scale

Ohaus CL5000F Portable Culinary Scale, 120mm Pan, 5000g Capacity, 1g Readability https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PGOEIU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bob_loblaw (Jan 26, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> I think Dave is talking about this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WJMTNA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I've had one for about 5 years too, maybe longer, with no problems, The ability to full out the display is very handy.



I've had this one for a while. Although I have never verified it's accuracy, I do notice some variance in measurement to a couple of grams.


----------



## WingKKF (Jan 26, 2016)

I use a My Weigh KD8000. It is also what Adam Savage uses in Mythbusters. Best bang for the buck as far as I know.


----------



## jaybett (Jan 26, 2016)

I picked up a My Weigh KD-8000 a few years ago. The main selling feature was being able to weigh by baker's percentages. Which is cool. The scale has an 8kg capacity. Which seems to be large compared to other scales. The auto shut off feature can be lengthened or even shut off. It has a plastic shield that covers the screen and controls. 

The main complaint in the reviews is that the scale takes five seconds to start up. I don't find it to be an issue.

Jay


----------



## Roger (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/5000g-1g-Pra...tal-waage-T-/170761914912?hash=item27c2340a20

I have one like this plugged in 24/7. Have been on for 3 years or more. Super reliable, heavyweight gear.


----------



## longhorn (Jan 26, 2016)

This escali scale has been ubiquitous in every kitchen I have worked in. Had mine for three years. It goes up to 5kg in 1g increments. Also available in many colors and the top part does come off to clean it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007GAWRS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## larrybard (Jan 26, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012LJWTG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I've used this for years to great success. Accurate to the .01 gram.



Capacity appears to be 2 1/5 pounds -- doesn't seem like much. (And seems to measure in .1 gram increments -- not .01 -- but that shouldn't matter.)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 26, 2016)

larrybard said:


> (And seems to measure in .1 gram increments -- not .01 -- but that shouldn't matter.)



Unless you want to also weigh up points of "stuff" :groucho:

The one I have is the Escali Alimento Pro (NSF Certified) 6kg x 1g
http://www.escali.com/alimento-professional-nsf-portion-control-scale
Had it about 5 years or so now and it's responsive enough to pour and get almost instant readings, but wish it'd hold more. I've been eyeing the Bios Professional 601SC 15kg x 2g
https://www.biosprofessional.com/in...er=&manufacturerItemNumber=A01712&lang=en_US#
Just wish it was more accurate than 2g, guess you can't have it all


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 26, 2016)

I think *tjangula* has pointed me in the direction I want to go. The Escali Pronto looks to be about what I'm looking for. My Salter scale is kinda like the Pronto. Being flat, I turn it edgewise and it fits into a slot in my cabinet out of the way. 

Thanks everyone for taking the time to post your thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## CowichanBay (Jan 27, 2016)

I was looking for a different scale as well, the existing scale capacity wasn't high enough. Thanks all for the info!


----------



## Castalia (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a different Escali for occasional home kitchen use:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051ZOJFQ/ref=s9_al_bw_g79_i4

Very flat and easy to store.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 27, 2016)

jaybett said:


> I picked up a My Weigh KD-8000 a few years ago. The main selling feature was being able to weigh by baker's percentages. Which is cool. The scale has an 8kg capacity. Which seems to be large compared to other scales. The auto shut off feature can be lengthened or even shut off. It has a plastic shield that covers the screen and controls.
> 
> The main complaint in the reviews is that the scale takes five seconds to start up. I don't find it to be an issue.
> 
> Jay



Being able to weigh in %'s is cool! I would miss the pull out cabability of mine but I guess one could have two scales.


----------

